# Ipad 1 qui n'est pas détecté



## jfortias (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

quel étrange tourmant qui hante ma tablette
Quand à l'identique je prends une autre tablette 
Point de probleme mon Windows la détecte
Mais quand je prend celle qui est mienne 
Arg point de reaction la chienne 
Oyez Oyez gentil membre de cette communauté
Par pitié aidez le vieille homme embêté 

Jerome 

PS : en décodé : Deux ipad 1 identique sauf application installé, un est détecté l'autre pas quelques soit le PC. 
PS' : Pour les sous-cérébrés... Que dis y'en pas ici ils sont sur Ubuntu ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h03 ----------

Si vous m'aidez promis la prochaine fois je réponds en japonais


----------

